# Answers/Advice to Men in "Not Happy" relationships



## Ctn594 (May 25, 2009)

I posted in these forums about some major relationship issues with my wife about 4 to 5 months ago. I actually believe it was in the womans forums, but I would like to give a link to a book that has helped me discover whats in a womans mind. It helped change my attitude towards my wife and has helped our relationship to the point were it is manageable. Trust me 4 months I thought the marriage was completely over due to my wife saying she was "Not Happy" and all signs pointing to it being over after 15 years of marriage. I don't want to bore anyone with my story, you could probable find it on these forums from back in May.

Here is the link to the book if anyone is interested...

https://sellercentral.amazon.com/myi/search/ItemSummary.amzn?ref_=im_invmgr_smap_home

One word of warning be prepared to face the truth of your current relationship.


----------



## LoveNotEnough (Apr 4, 2009)

The link doesn't work. Can you post the title and author?


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

LoveNotEnough said:


> The link doesn't work. Can you post the title and author?


The link is to the seller account area of Amazon. This makes me highly suspicious that the OP has a financial interest in this book.


----------

